# Any tried Maxxis Equipe Legere 160g tire?



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

Any tried Maxxis Xenith Equipe Legere clincher tires, claimed 160g?


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, I got one opinion from the review section, basically a race only tire. Any others tried it? Any other light weight clincher suggestions?


----------



## chicks (Mar 19, 2005)

mine lasted one month did about 800 mile absolutely crap


----------



## quantum pro (Mar 1, 2005)

chicks said:


> mine lasted one month did about 800 mile absolutely crap


absolutely crap?
uh
it's a race day tire that is paper thin of course it's not going to last long.
How many miles did you expect? 
Run them for special occasions...like long mountain climbs.
my 700x23 weighed in at 160g


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*i'll second what quantum pro said...*



chicks said:


> mine lasted one month did about 800 mile absolutely crap


what the heck did you expect from a 160g tire? 2000mi w/ no flats? got any realistic complaints? chain only lasting 6000mi? cables and housing only a year...?


----------



## chicks (Mar 19, 2005)

chill out for gods sake what i was saying is ive used quite a few light tyres like kenda kaliente and panracer tt and they lasted a lot longer what youve got to think is that not everbody races


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*what you said was...*



chicks said:


> chill out for gods sake what i was saying is ive used quite a few light tyres like kenda kaliente and panracer tt and they lasted a lot longer what youve got to think is that not everbody races


"lasted 1 month, absolute crap" 

i work for a team that is maxxis sponsored, so i have a lot of experience w/ both product, and the developement team that designs the tires. they delivered tires to us at the tour de georgia and spent at least 20-30 mins w/ the mechanic from each maxxis team. these guys are seriously interested in building quality product. they provide prototype tires all the time, and we give feedback. that tire is great for what it is. no, it's not a training tire. it's a really light, great feeling race tire. when you spout off w/ "absolute crap" here on the internet w/ possibly hundreds of people seeing your opinion who aren't exactly able to make up their own minds about lots of things (that's why they're here, right?), you could unwittingly keep a bunch of folks from getting a perfectly good tire. now this may have no effect at all on maxxis' bottom line (they sell millions of tires), but it just chaps my hide that you don't take the time to say what really occurred, but you take the time to type some spur of the moment drivel. if you got 12 flats on your first ride, then the tread fell off, say so. but, if you got 800 good miles out of a superlight race tire, then say it like it is. i know "not everybody races", but most non-racers usually know better than to buy a pure race tire, and then complain when it wears quickly.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*"Absoloute Crap" a little strong, but they're not good.*

Sorry cxwrench, but im with chicks. And yes, how did you know, that is exactly what happened. Puncture every other ride if not more and the rubber eventually came away from the carcass after less than 500 miles. A quality product they are not, whether maxis are serious about building a quality product or not.

Having said that i ride Continental Supersonics for all riding and they have faired much better only one puncture in each in the last 1200 miles and lighter still. I admitt that i may well just be lucky and i have seen many a negative review about them, i however will use them so long as they are made.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*that's fine...*



Piles said:


> Sorry cxwrench, but im with chicks. And yes, how did you know, that is exactly what happened. Puncture every other ride if not more and the rubber eventually came away from the carcass after less than 500 miles. A quality product they are not, whether maxis are serious about building a quality product or not.
> 
> Having said that i ride Continental Supersonics for all riding and they have faired much better only one puncture in each in the last 1200 miles and lighter still. I admitt that i may well just be lucky and i have seen many a negative review about them, i however will use them so long as they are made.


that is your experience and you've related in a fashion that i can respect. my experience is thousands of racing miles w/ very few (less than a half dozen) punctures. i've never seen the tread seperate from the casing, but if you have, that's fine. i just get p*ssed at the one sentance, no thought required comments.


----------



## chicks (Mar 19, 2005)

totally crap is my opinion to me the the word crap sums the tyres up . perhaps i got a dodgy pair i dont know i used maxxis tyres on my mountain bike never had a problem so that is why i bought them we are all entitled to a opinion split asked the question i answered it i think cx wrench needs to chill its only a tyre for f##ks sake


----------

